# Called to active duty.



## solid1191 (20 Aug 2006)

A friend of mine and a officer in my affiliated unit has been called to active duty. He is in the reserves and he leaves soon for predeployment training. I was wondering, how often does it happen that reservists are forced into deployment? I've done a quick search but it did not yield anything. 

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2006)

142Highlander said:
			
		

> A friend of mine and a officer in my affiliated unit has been called to active duty. He is in the reserves and he leaves soon for predeployment training. I was wondering, how often does it happen that reservists are* forced * into deployment? I've done a quick search but it did not yield anything.
> 
> Thanks



No Canadian reservist is forced into deployement.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Aug 2006)

..and with that straight-up answer,...locked.


----------

